# Anyone keep these?? Bentos Tetra



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Hyphessobrycon_bentosi.php

They are called _Bentos Tetra, White Tip Tetra, False Rosy Tetra, Ornate Tetra??_

I recently purchased 6 of these. Does anyone have any non-internet info on them? Theres not much on the net that I can find though. They seem kindof rare. So far I have noticed they do stick together pretty good.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

What exactly kind of info are you looking for? Have you tried www.mongabay.com They're pretty good. !


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i know someone who keeps them but i think they died or a few did and i couldn't ask him alot because he's new to fish keeping. I'm guessing they are delicate


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont know, habits anything unusual that I havent read already


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

All of them remain


----------

